# General Help with a Mercury 25 HP 2 Stroke



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sputtering is normal.
Run it in a bucket of water.



2003 Mercury 25 HP wiring - Google Search


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Smack nailed it, only thing I wanted to add was if it is a new to you motor do your basic maintenance now, impeller, plugs, LU oil, etc.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

stick a paper clip or wire up the pea hole

2. no to the rectifier


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> stick a paper clip or wire up the pea hole
> 
> 2. no to the rectifier


What the hell is a pea hole?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What the hell is a pea hole?


pee hole as in pisser


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> pee hole as in pisser


Heavy on the sarcasm


----------



## cjp (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks all. Glad the sputtering is normal. Means I can fish this weekend.

I think I can sort out the wiring from one of the diagrams. Not exactly sure where to run the cables out from under the cowling.

I checked the lower unit oil and it looks good. Lost about a tablespoon or two in the process, any concern there?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

cjp said:


> Thanks all. Glad the sputtering is normal. Means I can fish this weekend.
> 
> I think I can sort out the wiring from one of the diagrams. Not exactly sure where to run the cables out from under the cowling.
> 
> I checked the lower unit oil and it looks good. Lost about a tablespoon or two in the process, any concern there?


A teaspoon lost when checking is fine, it has plenty in it.


----------

